# My 9mm Collection



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

While I love the 1911 and 45ACP much more, I do have a smaller 9mm collection as well. I figured I'd share a couple pics. The nice thing about 9mm is that its cheaper to shoot.

Anyway here are my 9's from left to right.

Top row: CZ75B, Glock 19, Kahr T9, HK P7M8, and Walther P5.

Bottom row: Sig Sauer X-five, Sig P210-6, Browning Hi-Power, Smith & Wesson PC952, and Beretta 92f.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I beleive that's the finest collection of 9mm by brands:smt119 I have ever seen. I think I'll have to stay here awhile and drool :drooling:some more. Good luck with them all. :smt023Oh which one is your favorite?:supz:


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I beleive that's the finest collection of 9mm by brands:smt119 I have ever seen. I think I'll have to stay here awhile and drool :drooling:some more. Good luck with them all. :smt023Oh which one is your favorite?:supz:


Thanks Baldy.

Its very hard to say which is my favorite. I think the like the Smith 952 the best, but the X-Five is very close. The P210-6 is worth the most and also shoots great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is a VERY nice collection!

I especially like that Walther!


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is a VERY nice collection!
> 
> I especially like that Walther!


Thanks Shipwreck. The P5 is a great pistol. I did have a hard time getting used to spent cases flying to the left instead of the right.


----------



## H2 (Dec 20, 2007)

SICK, SICK, SICK!!!!!:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I approve of this thread! I've never even heard of a Sig P210-6 before. :smt023


----------

